# Dog Lovers



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

In addition to the load at work, we were dealt another of life's curveballs in late May. Regulars here all know how much we love our dogs and that there's no dispute they are surrogate children for my wife and I. The sisters just turned four last week, but back just before Memorial weekend Carly began to have mobility issues. Within 24 hours she was completely paralyzed in the back half of her body with no deep pain sensation.

An MRI revealed she had ruptured two discs in her back as the result of IVDD which is usually an issue with wiener dogs. It was expected her chances of walking again were less than 10%. An expensive surgery was done to remove the material, followed by eight weeks of crate time coming out only to eat and for us to express her.

Since that time she's regained feeling, the ability to stand and walk though its not pretty. She's still rehabbing and they even have underwater treadmills for dogs.

I discovered last night that for a little while in the afternoon that the windows of my house that faces SW actually reflect light back into my yard, so here's a few shots of the girls. Carly first of course, then Abby. First one's a little cool, but I love the light in Abby's shots.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

10-4 on it being an issue with weiner dawgs.. I've made a couple of tours up at College Station at their Small Animal Clinic with mine over the years. Mucho $$$ involved...BUT they are our children....

Great pix of your pups..and the outcome can be complete recovery...


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear that your going through this with you MiniDoc. The good news is that they can recover quite well some times. Ours has had no issues for the last 3 years. Really like that first photo of your dog.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Good to read shes on the mind, Rusty.


----------

